# Si vous désirez changer l'apparence de Mail



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2006)

... Cagefighter est fait pour vous  

Avant






Après


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2006)

on va dire que c'est discret comme changement


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> on va dire que c'est discret comme changement




J'allais le dire !   

Vive thunderbird  


ps : en fait c'est pour les types qui supportent pas les "bulles", ça les rend malades et fous alors comme ça ils peuvent les enlever, ça les calme et le chien se sent mieux car il se prend moins de coup de pied toute la journée


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> on va dire que c'est discret comme changement


Pas tant que ça, imagine que les boutons de Safari soient roses c'est pareil. Les boutons de Mail sous Tiger particulièrement moches et en revenant aux boutons plus gros et non entourés de Panther (je ne sais plus avec quel logiciel, le nom de celui-ci ne me dit rien) l'interface est tout de suite bien plus jolie (avec aussi le bleu à la place du gris pour les boîtes aux lettres).


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça, imagine que les boutons de Safari soient roses c'est pareil. Les boutons de Mail sous Tiger particulièrement moches et en revenant aux boutons plus gros et non entourés de Panther (je ne sais plus avec quel logiciel, le nom de celui-ci ne me dit rien) l'interface est tout de suite bien plus jolie (avec aussi le bleu à la place du gris pour les boîtes aux lettres).


Les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les goûts et mes couleurs...




Nan rien à voir, c'est marqué dans le grand livre du bon goût, les boutons entourés et gros c'est moche alors tu discutes pas s'teuplaît !


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça, imagine que les boutons de Safari soient roses c'est pareil. Les boutons de Mail sous Tiger particulièrement moches et en revenant aux boutons plus gros et non entourés de Panther (je ne sais plus avec quel logiciel, le nom de celui-ci ne me dit rien) l'interface est tout de suite bien plus jolie (avec aussi le bleu à la place du gris pour les boîtes aux lettres).


Mais c'est beau le rose...

Et puis, on en est pas là non plus (toute ressemblance avec un navigateur récent serait purement fortuite) :


----------

